# Connection issues: no Default Gateway showing under ipconfig...



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Hopefully a network-inclined board member can offer some suggestions here Long story short, I unsuccessfully tried to add a wireless expander to my network, using my desktop pc as a test subject. I managed to connect to it, But I was only connected to the _network_, and unable to get "out" to the net.

At that point I disconnected the expander, deleted the new network profile from my wireless utility, and connected to the original network. Again, connected to the network, but not out to the internet. I then deleted all profiles, rebooted my comp, then found and re-established my connection to my network--basically as if the whole expander debacle never happened.

I am still unable to get out to the net. I thought maybe it was the router, but I'm 100% fine on my playstation, tivo, and my laptop. I tried to do ipconfig/release but it tells me it can't peform operation on disconnected media (?). But when I do ipconfig, I get an IP addy and a Subnet mask, but no "Default Gateway" - I think that's the missing piece.

Any idea on what I can do from the comp here? I can't reset the router at this point because it's unreachable at the moment. I don't think that's it though because everything else is working totally fine. It's gotta be something on the computer itself.


----------



## oViTynoT (May 18, 2007)

I agree with you. If the other clients can access the internet, the fault doesn't lie with the router.

When you do an IPCONFIG, you need to make sure you specify the interface to act on. If you have both a WIRED and WIRELESS interface, chances are, you're defaulting to the wired interface.

An ipconfig /release WON'T work on disconnected media because there's nothing to release. The DHCP lease isn't active when there's no physical link active. Technically, you still own the lease, but... anyway...

So, do

ipconfig /all

Find the name of the WIRELESS side you're trying to touch. For example, mine shows:

Ethernet adapter Wired Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : (hidden)
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller #9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : (hidden)
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : (hidden)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : (hidden)
(hidden)
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : (hidden)
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : (hidden)
(hidden)
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : (hidden)
Secondary WINS Server . . . . . . : (hidden)
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, April 13, 2009 1:00:38 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, April 13, 2009 9:00:38 PM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : (hidden)

I'm wired right now, so the opposite of you, but if I wanted to update my IP for my WIRED connection, I can do

ipconfig /renew *wired*

which will act on the connection with the characters "wired" in the name. Note the wildcards, they are useful.


----------

